

Do Androids Count Electric Sheep with DB2 or MySQL? - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/06/05/do-androids-count-electric-sheep-with-db2-or-mysql/

======
ratsbane
He used the InnoDB storage engine in MySQL instead of the default MyISAM.
InnoDB is a lot more fault-tolerant than MyISAM but it is a lot slower,
_especially_ in COUNT operations.

That's one of the more interesting attributes of MySQL: pluggable storage
engines let you choose the characteristics most suitable for your
architecture. I've heard people criticising MyISAM as less reliable but I've
been using it in production for at least five years with no data loss. It is
in an architecture, though, where data is replicated to several servers so we
don't care so much about reliability on any one box. The MyISAM full-text
search and speed are very nice.

Nonetheless, he did present a very interesting case for DB2.

~~~
acangiano
> He used the InnoDB storage engine in MySQL instead of the default MyISAM.

Just to clarify this point, InnoDB was used because it's the default - and
most widely used - engine for ActiveRecord/Rails.

------
ableal
Had to search for 'limits' to find this page:

<http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/about.html>

Limited to 2 cores, 2 GB, no replication.

I like to read the observations here: <http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/>

